# recommendations on AV receiver under $500



## mightypants (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm looking to upgrade my receiver, $500 is my absolute max but I'd really like to stay closer to $400. Features I definitely want: at least 5.1, airplay compatibility, at least 3 HDMI ins, at least 1 component video in. Nice to have: 7.1 and/or second zone. The two receivers I'm most interested in currently are:

Yamaha RX-V677
Denon AVRS910W

The Yamaha is currently $370 on Amazon, which fits nicely into my budget. The Denon is outside my price range at full retail, but a refurbished one is $420 and includes a 1-yr warranty. So, my questions are, which of these two would you recommend? How concerned would you be about buying a refurbished Denon? Are there other receivers you'd recommend that fit my needs?

Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

How about this Denon x3000: http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...000-7.2-4k-networking-receiver-airplay/1.html
Refurbished is fine depending on where you get it from. Accessories4less has been around for years and has a great reputation


----------



## mightypants (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I decided to go with the Denon 910w. I've seen recommendations for accessories4less in the past and would probably have gone with them, but I had some gift card $$ to spend at Amazon so that made more sense. The refurbished item was listed as "Shipped and sold by Amazon," not a third party seller, which suggests to me that Amazon is somehow responsible for the refurbishing of units, and I'm pretty comfortable with that.


----------

